# Von welchen köln 50667 Star wünscht ihr euch ein Sextape ?



## Eis_tea1234 (24 Nov. 2016)

Ich glaube jeder hatte schonmal den wunsch von einem Köln 50667 Star ein Sextape zu sehen ? oder nicht ?! 

Ich persönlich würde gerne von Elli eins sehen :WOW:


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Nov. 2016)

von keinem der talentlosen


----------



## wolke66 (24 Nov. 2016)

wer ist Elli?


----------



## PackerGermany (24 Nov. 2016)

Köln 50667 -und- "Star" ????

Das beißt sich !!!


----------



## cmaxfahrer (24 Nov. 2016)

Köln was? Kenne nur Köln 5....Umgeschalten


----------



## comatron (25 Nov. 2016)

Eis_tea1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder hatte schonmal den wunsch von einem Köln 50667 Star ein Sextape zu sehen ?



Das mögen die Zwölf - und die Fünfzehjährigen sehr unterschiedlich sehen.
Und wie alt bist du ?


----------



## bambam29 (25 Nov. 2016)

kann man die serie nicht absetzten


----------



## rumbiak (26 Nov. 2016)

dieser thread bekommt den zonk


----------



## hallihallo123 (26 Nov. 2016)

Ich möchte von keinem der "Stars" ein Sextape sehen


----------

